# Viking Portrait



## brianvanniehoff (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi I'm Brian, 19 years old and started drawing on the ipad pro.
I'm kinda new in all this and learned things simply by doing ,but really would love to improve my work and share it with others :wink:
Hope you guys can help me!
you can also follow me on instagram "brianvanniehoff" or on youtube "Bwnh96" where I have the making of video of this portrait of Lagertha from Vikings where I gues you see the image bigger then here.

Really looking forward to some comments :biggrin:


----------



## Tunger93 (Feb 10, 2016)

This is digital art?! Very good mate. I have no patience when it comes to that. Keep up the good work. If you need any tips or critiques to help improve your work just ask!


----------



## brianvanniehoff (Feb 14, 2016)

thanks! looked on your profile some awsome art you have there!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Fantastic work. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! 

Nice sample! Looking forward to seeing your work!


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

very nice. did you use referance or just imagination?


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Wonderful!! :biggrin:

Welcome, and I love that show, by the way :wink: Your rendering is spot on.


----------



## ChiKevin (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi Brian,
Kevin here,
New myself here and reading through some letters and getting to know some members here and their work. Yes I can praise and respect your work as well, you obviously have talent and I'd say a real love for what you do. Kudos to you kiddo. As a long time artist and teacher I will share my first reaction with you, And this is something to consider in all your work. One of the first things I do with my students is get them drawing on grey paper with black and white pencils. I mention this because I believe as great as you did on the figure, the shading, the detail composition and everything else you are thinking about while you do your drawing 1 little change of a background to a mid-tone, plain grey or color your choice but stick it in and watch your figure POP!! off the page. Good luck with your drawing, keep it up.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

A good likeness in the eyes brian well done, I love the show she's very beautiful!


----------

